# Standard Poodle Breeders near Indiana, Ohio, Michigan



## dt7624 (Apr 2, 2009)

I think I put this in the wrong category so I'll change it to the Breeder Directory. Sorry!


----------



## poodlepuppygurl (Aug 23, 2009)

There is a breeder I love so much she adds new pictures everyday. She is located in Michigan.Her website is pamperedpoodles4u.com


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

this is an older post so I won't suggest any breeders XD

but that one you suggested Poodlepuppygirl she has -pending adoption- under the photos of her puppies...when at the top of the page shes clearly saying they cost 1500$ ((425 for shipping)) rescues don't ship
thats not an adoption thats a transaction
and that seems super fishy to me o.o


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> this is an older post so I won't suggest any breeders XD
> 
> but that one you suggested Poodlepuppygirl she has -pending adoption- under the photos of her puppies...when at the top of the page shes clearly saying they cost 1500$ ((425 for shipping)) rescues don't ship
> thats not an adoption thats a transaction
> and that seems super fishy to me o.o


I think that breeder is using the term "adoption" when really they mean purchase or sale. It seems to be more and more common to use adopt when you really mean buy!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

thats really wonky to me...
I mean shes breeding them thats not a rescue so they aren't being adopted 
v.v;
some people I'm tellin ya what


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm w/ you Keith, that really bugs me. Adoption means you have rescue dog; you saved a life. Ideally, rescues take in unwanted animals, who would otherwise be PTS and find them loving forever homes. Breeders sell dogs. It may sound cold to some people but it is what it is. They bring puppies into this world, they don't take in unwanted animals. I think the term "adoption" is used to play on heartstrings. I find it particularly obnoxious when someone buys a puppymill/petstore puppy and then says they "adopted" it.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Here are some good leads, if you're still interested.
"Poodle Breeders" Standard Poodles, Miniature Poodles, Toy Poodles Breeders Directory!Affiliate Clubs, PCA Member Breeders and Poodle Rescue Contacts
http://www.poodleclubofcentralindiana.com/
Links & Breeders
Standard Poodles, Champions and Title Holders, Standard Poodle Breeders, Photographs, Puppies, Show Kennels


----------



## dt7624 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions! I am talking to a breeder this weekend - she has a littler of black standards born last week and I really would like to have a black male. I got her name from a dog show last fall. If anyone has a chance, can I get your opinion? 

The Delta Standard Poodles website.

Thanks, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

What a coincidence! I stumbled across their site last night. Their website looks good to me and their dogs are pretty. I'm glad you are going to visit to see things for yourself. I think you should start a new thread about them b/c this one is pretty old. I know Cbrand keeps an eye out for brown breeders so maybe she knows of them.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Speaking of browns, I went here last month- Saratoga Standards
The place was fabulous, and dogs impeccable.
Even the 12 year old retired stud dog was super!
Go to the place you are interested in, you can make anything look good on the internet.
When I do have pups, I won't ship, so people have to come here.
Carole


----------

